# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Cultural Páginas Enero: Miguel Ajo y la Magia de Ascanio

## Iván Manso

El próximo MIÉRCOLES 11 de Enero de 2012 tendremos el honor de tener la presencia en Páginas del gran *Miguel Ajo*,  un maestro de la magia hablando de otro gran Maestro, del que tanto  hemos aprendido y del que tan influenciados estamos muchos, *Arturo de Ascanio*. 

Compartirá  con nosotros su forma de ver la magia del Maestro, cómo le ha influido  su manera de pensar, de estructurar cada número, manejo, psicología,...  en definitiva, nos acercará a Ascanio para que lo saboreemos y  descubran, los que aún no le conocen (Hay que conocerle!!) y que  aprendan algo nuevo los que lo han estudiado (Hay que estudiarlo!)

Miguel  Ajo, cartomago reconocidísimo, le conoce muy bien, lo ha estudiado y  nos regalará lo que sabe, a unos pocos privilegiados que iremos allí. 

Si no quieres perdértelo... RESERVA YA!!!! 

Imprescindible reservar en el* 91 541 16 11*

Recordad: *Miércoles 11 de Enero*, a las *19:00h* en la editorial Páginas, Calle Silva 13 - 3ºA (En Madrid...)

Os esperamos

Precio: *GRATUITO!!*

----------

